# My new girl is home!



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Hubby and I drove up to TN to pick up our retiree. (Ch Phlick's Total Chaos) It was so great seeing Janet (the breeder) again. We got to see her current show dogs, and her other retirees - and some absolutely adorable 5-week old puppies, too! Heaven!! :wub:

We brought Chaos (we are not changing her name - her nickname will be Keiko) home last night. She was a little shy and confused on the drive home, but she is doing great fine. She's a very sweet girl with a similar personality to my Nikki. (They are mother and daughter) Her body is shaved, and her head/face hair is similar to a poodle cut. I will let it grow out to a puppy cut with a topknot like Nikki. She has large, expressive eyes. Very pretty.

Nikki and Keiko are tentative around each other. After only one day, Nikki is becoming a little more comfortable. I think that they will get along okay if this trend continues. 

I will post pix in a couple of days. I'm exhausted right now. (I'm still suffering from a bout of mild food poisoning, and I don't have much energy.) 

Thanks, everyone, for being so supportive!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S on getting your sweet Chaos. I am sure she will blend right in with Nikki in a very short period of time. :thumbsup:That's what I love about the maltese, they do so well with adjusting. Sorry to hear that you had food poisoning......that is sooooooo miserable. Hope you feel better soon and can't wait for pictures. I am looking at a retiree from another breeder and she has the fluff cut exactly as you described. But hair grows!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see photos!!!...and hope you feel better real soon!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Congrats Suzan! I hope Chaos & Nikki hit it off fairly quickly. Can't wait for the pics. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Congratulations, I am so happy for you!!!:chili::chili::chili: So glad Nikki is doing fine around her!!! Feel better soon yourself Suzan!!!!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Such wonderful news! It's always exciting to hear that a retiree has found a forever home, this is even more heartwarming because you have reunited mother and daughter. Best wishes for a quick, easy adjustment.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033::aktion033: YAHOO!!!! :aktion033::aktion033: Keiko's home!!!!


I just know after a bit of time those two will be fast friends. You're gonna love having two. :chili:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Suzan,

I'm so happy to hear that Keiko is home! I can't wait
to see pictures of your girls. Feel better soon!!!

Congratulations!
Debbie


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

woo hooo keiko is home .... im pretty sure her n nikki will be acting like mommy n daughter pretty soon , thatis soo cool , cannot wait to see pics!!! and u take care n feel better soon , drink alot of water !


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

:chili::chili::chili:

YEA!! I'm so happy for you Suzan!! wow!! I can't wait to hear more and more about her (and see photos too). I guess mother and daughter didn't recognize each other? By the way, I love her nickname...it's really CUTE!


Take care of yourself! food poisoning is no joke!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Suzan! I'm over the moon excited for you! I just love the mommy daughter combo. It's so sweet! 

I hope you feel better soon. Food poisoning?! Oh my! Your poor stomach. Sending congratulations and get well wishes.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Suzan How wonderful that you can actually visit with the breeder and get to see her dogs... including precious pups!! :wub: Looking forward to seeing your pictures....


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations Susan!!
I can't wait to see pictures of the two together. After they get comfortable with each other Nikki will love having someone to play with. 
I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's great, glad they're ok with each other so far. Looking forward to seeing pictures & I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad things seem to be working out so far! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations, Suzan!! I'm sure that Nikki will just love having a playmate and best friend. And Chaos, whatever you do, don't live up to your name! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Although drained from he trip & the Montezuma's Revenge, I am certain you're happy to be home with your new baby girl. Many congratulations and we look forward to pics when you feel better.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see pictures.
Take care of yourself and of your new little one. And Nikki too, of course.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats Suzan. What a precious package to bring home.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Hubby and I drove up to TN to pick up our retiree. (Ch Phlick's Total Chaos) It was so great seeing Janet (the breeder) again. We got to see her current show dogs, and her other retirees - and some absolutely adorable 5-week old puppies, too! Heaven!! :wub:
> 
> We brought Chaos (we are not changing her name - her nickname will be Keiko) home last night. She was a little shy and confused on the drive home, but she is doing great fine. She's a very sweet girl with a similar personality to my Nikki. (They are mother and daughter) Her body is shaved, and her head/face hair is similar to a poodle cut. I will let it grow out to a puppy cut with a topknot like Nikki. She has large, expressive eyes. Very pretty.
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm sure Nikki will grow to love her. I can't wait to see the pictures!:wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Suzan, I'm so sorry you are ill right now. I'm sure with the love of both of your darling babies you will be back to your normal self in no time. 

It's great to hear that Keiko is adjusting well so far, and that Nikki is slowly warming up to her. I'm sure they will get along well after a little time. I can't wait to see some pics of them together! Congrats, again!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah!! Can't wait for the pics!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see some pictures. Get well soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey Suzan - Congratulations!!! I know that Nikki and Keiko will end up being like two peas in a pod. :wub: Maybe you should go to the doctor just to check things and get blood work up since you haven't been feeling well for a while. I know you said food poisoning but best to check everything. We'll quickly take our fluffs but when it comes to us....not so much! Please take care of yourself. :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Hey Suzan - Congratulations!!! I know that Nikki and Keiko will end up being like two peas in a pod. :wub: Maybe you should go to the doctor just to check things and get blood work up since you haven't been feeling well for a while. I know you said food poisoning but best to check everything. We'll quickly take our fluffs but when it comes to us....not so much! Please take care of yourself. :wub:


I second that idea Sue!:thumbsup:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am so happy for you !:Happy_Dance:They are going to be the best of friends !
I hope you feel better! :thumbsup:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

how exciting!! congrats on your new baby being home!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Wohoo! I really hope that they do progress into getting to be best friends! 

Oh and Get well soon!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so happy and excited for you Suzan. I'm pleased to hear that Nikki & Keiko are doing ok with each other. I'm sorry you're not feeling well. I hope that clears up fast so you can enjoy your two girls. A doctor visit isn't a bad idea.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

congratulations, suzan! i'm so happy you are home safe and sound and chaos/keiko is fitting in so well so quickly!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

How wonderful! That your Keiko is home with you!
(Not so wonderful about the food poisoning, hope you feel better, fast!)
What an exciting time for you & Nikki, too!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations, Suzan! :chili::chili: I can't wait to see pics of her and Nikki together! 

I hope you're feeling better. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Susan it's been a few days now, how are the girls getting along?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Susan it's been a few days now, how are the girls getting along?



They are very polite to each other. Nikki has been trying to get Keiko to play. Keiko is socialized with dogs, but so far she has only played with Nikki once (for about 1 minute,) then stopped. Poor Nikki is getting frustrated, lol. 

Keiko is very sweet and very cute. She is a little shy with people, but her tail is always wagging. She's been a very good girl so far.

Of course, I'm impatiently waiting for them to play together, because I know how badly Nikki wants to play, but I know it will take time for Keiko to feel comfortable.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Nikki's Mom said:


> They are very polite to each other. Nikki has been trying to get Keiko to play. Keiko is socialized with dogs, but so far she has only played with Nikki once (for about 1 minute,) then stopped. Poor Nikki is getting frustrated, lol.
> 
> Keiko is very sweet and very cute. She is a little shy with people, but her tail is always wagging. She's been a very good girl so far.
> 
> Of course, I'm impatiently waiting for them to play together, because I know how badly Nikki wants to play, but I know it will take time for Keiko to feel comfortable.


Oh, the play will happen!! I'm glad things are going well, though. It sounds like it will all work out wonderfully!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Nikki's Mom said:


> They are very polite to each other. Nikki has been trying to get Keiko to play. Keiko is socialized with dogs, but so far she has only played with Nikki once (for about 1 minute,) then stopped. Poor Nikki is getting frustrated, lol.
> 
> Keiko is very sweet and very cute. She is a little shy with people, but her tail is always wagging. She's been a very good girl so far.
> 
> Of course, I'm impatiently waiting for them to play together, because I know how badly Nikki wants to play, but I know it will take time for Keiko to feel comfortable.


Oh Susan, she sounds like a total and complete sweetheart :wub: and I bet they do play together, and I bet they even will snuggle. You have two sweetheart girls, oh that is heaven indeed. So happy for you.!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations!! It took a while for my girls to play together but once they started they've never stopped - they go crazy sometimes! I'm sure your two will be best friends before long.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh wow, sounds like it's going wonderfully so far!!! Congratulations on finally getting her home!!! Her eyes are so big and pretty!!! We will be needing more pictures, of course :thumbsup:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats, Suzan!!!!! Is that her in your sig? She's a little doll! :wub::wub::wub: Can't wait to hear more about her!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Congrats! I love the name Chaos....appropriate for a malt puppy lol


----------

